# CNN is pathetic....They announce that the battle for Falluja is over



## Bassman007 (Jun 26, 2016)

Iraqi general: 'The battle for Falluja is over' - CNN.com  Well in retrospect, it might be over for today, but over?  These battles have been going strong for thousands of years, but CNN says it's over for good now.

Okeedokee


----------



## konradv (Jun 26, 2016)

Does that Iraqi general work for CNN?  I don't think so.  They're reporting what he said, NOT what CNN thinks.  THREAD FAIL!!!


----------



## Bassman007 (Jun 26, 2016)

konradv said:


> Does that Iraqi general work for CNN?  I don't think so.  They're reporting what he said, NOT what CNN thinks.  THREAD FAIL!!!


CNN reported that the battle for Falluja is over, where they got their info just shows how much lack of skill the network has

PS. Threads neither succeed nor fail, except in your mind where what happens here has some cosmic meaning.   It doesn't, but you are quite amusing in this belief


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 26, 2016)

Goddam.  The ODS'ers are in deeper than even I thought.


----------



## konradv (Jun 26, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Does that Iraqi general work for CNN?  I don't think so.  They're reporting what he said, NOT what CNN thinks.  THREAD FAIL!!!
> ...


Who are we supposed to believe, an Iraqi general who's on the front line or you?  No need to answer.  What's amusing is that in your mind you know the situation better.


----------



## Bassman007 (Jun 26, 2016)

konradv said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


This war has been raging since long before the birth of Christ.  So the battle for Fallujia may well be over for today, but it is over when it is over, which is statistically null.


----------



## konradv (Jun 26, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> This war has been raging since long before the birth of Christ.  So the battle for Fallujia may well be over for today, but it is over when it is over, which is statistically null.


Irrelevant to the CNN story, but thanks for the history lesson.  Next time post in the correct forum.


----------



## Bassman007 (Jun 26, 2016)

konradv said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > This war has been raging since long before the birth of Christ.  So the battle for Fallujia may well be over for today, but it is over when it is over, which is statistically null.
> ...


Thanks for agreeing that the battle for Fallujia is statistically still going to be fought.  Bye the way, how are new ISIS troops being restricted from entering the city?

Answer they are not......................... So back to war they go,
didn't the USA take Fallujia as well?????????????????

LOL


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 26, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> Iraqi general: 'The battle for Falluja is over' - CNN.com  Well in retrospect, it might be over for today, but over?  These battles have been going strong for thousands of years, but CNN says it's over for good now.
> 
> Okeedokee



Thank you President Obama (praise be unto Him!)

He's kicking ISIS ass while Trump plays golf.


----------



## konradv (Jun 26, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


If I answered that, I'd be making the same mistake you are, thinking I know more than a general on the scene.  According to most reports ISIS is on the run, but of course that doesn't fit your anti-Obama narrative.


----------



## Bassman007 (Jun 26, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Iraqi general: 'The battle for Falluja is over' - CNN.com  Well in retrospect, it might be over for today, but over?  These battles have been going strong for thousands of years, but CNN says it's over for good now.
> ...


Was Obama playing golf when ISIS killed 49 people in Orlando?


----------



## Bassman007 (Jun 26, 2016)

konradv said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Yea ISIS is leaving Fallujia and immigrating to Orlando......  Can't claim to know what you care about, but the people in Orlando are more important to me than the people in Fallujia.

Wanna voice a differing opinion and still be a loyal American?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 26, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


No.  But Trump was playing golf while President Obama (praise be unto Him!) was kicking ISIS ass!


----------



## konradv (Jun 26, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


More loyal than you, apparently.  I don't call people disloyal, just because we disagree politically.  That would take being being divisive without reason, i.e. your typical M.O.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 26, 2016)

"CNN is pathetic....They announce that the battle for Falluja is over"

Wrong.

What’s pathetic and disturbing is that you and many others on the right actually want the Iraqi people to continue to suffer so conservatives might realize some perceived partisan gain.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 26, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


lol

This sounds like the incoherent gibberish we heard from the Bush administration when it realized its unwarranted, illegal invasion of Iraq was a mistake.


----------



## mdk (Jun 26, 2016)

World War II never really ended since people have been fighting in Europe since the dawn of time. lol


----------



## Bassman007 (Jun 26, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You are highly creative...........for someone who follows and has no creativity


----------



## Bassman007 (Jun 26, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "CNN is pathetic....They announce that the battle for Falluja is over"
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> What’s pathetic and disturbing is that you and many others on the right actually want the Iraqi people to continue to suffer so conservatives might realize some perceived partisan gain.


Fallujia is only a city, the war is over when ISIS is defeated..........CNN is dopey, but then they always have been


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 27, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> Iraqi general: 'The battle for Falluja is over' - CNN.com  Well in retrospect, it might be over for today, but over?  These battles have been going strong for thousands of years, but CNN says it's over for good now.
> 
> Okeedokee


----------



## Kristian (Jun 27, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "CNN is pathetic....They announce that the battle for Falluja is over"
> ...



Good news. 

ISIS loses biggest city behind Bagdad.


----------

